# Baby Donkey #2 came yesterday



## Erica (Sep 24, 2005)

Of course Pasty Cline was born 3 weeks ago ( her dam is Dolly Parton), and just yesterday Lorretta Lynn (who is a 4yr old daughter of Dolly Parton) went into labor. It was her first foal and the legs and nose were pointed up and we had to pull quite a bit once we got everything in place, but she made it out and was up in less than 3 mins! - I think a little overcooked as she was due about 2-3 weeks ago as Lorretta and Dolly were both bred the same week to the same jack. She already has 4 teeth that have started to break the gums and I heard a little bray out of her already.

Well here she is Erica's Kitty Wells just a few hours after birth and she is actually a lot darker now that she is completly dried off - really a deep coco color.



























This was less than an hour old and LOOK at these EARS!






And here is as close as Pasty and Kitty got yesterday But I give them another day or two and they are going to be best buds - not to mention like 75% full sisters!


----------



## minimule (Sep 24, 2005)

Very cute! Gotta love those ears


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats!!!! Very cute! I am anxiously awaiting 2 foals, one I know should be anyday!!!!!!!


----------



## woodnldy (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh Erica she is a doll.!!! Will she or Kitty be for sale later?? E-mail me and let me know.



Give her a hug for me to





your arkansas neighbor Cheryl


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 24, 2005)

Very very cute,, she is a nice one for sure.


----------



## StarWish (Sep 24, 2005)

CONGRATS!!! There is NOTHING cuter!!! Some of those pics need to be sent it to a contest... I'm blanking out guys...is it equine.com?

Thanks so much for sharing!!!

StarWish/Colleen


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Sep 24, 2005)

What a doll! Hey you need to put picture #6 on Equisite! Congratulations!!!

Janine


----------



## luvmycritters (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh - how adorable and LOVE those names!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 25, 2005)

How cute.Love those long ears, we have 2 yearling Jennys and are crazy about them. Congratulations


----------



## jdomep (Sep 25, 2005)

Baby donks are just ADORABLE! I loov forward to some dry pics





I just love our little "Vernon" He is a week old and so full of himself.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 26, 2005)

How cute!!! I didn't get to see all of the pics, some wouldn't come up for me. Congrats!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh how sweet, I gotta quit looking over here..I'm falling for these tiny long eared sweeties.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 26, 2005)

Gosh! They are so so cute! (I agree with Dimi, gotta stop peeking at these little long-eared ones!)

MA


----------



## Gypsyheart (Oct 3, 2005)

Erica said:


> Of course Pasty Cline was born 3 weeks ago ( her dam is Dolly Parton), and just yesterday Lorretta Lynn (who is a 4yr old daughter of Dolly Parton) went into labor. It was her first foal and the legs and nose were pointed up and we had to pull quite a bit once we got everything in place, but she made it out and was up in less than 3 mins! - I think a little overcooked as she was due about 2-3 weeks ago as Lorretta and Dolly were both bred the same week to the same jack. She already has 4 teeth that have started to break the gums and I heard a little bray out of her already. Too precious for words. Congrats on your new babes!!! Ramona


----------

